# Karpfen beissen nicht:(



## Carphunter1995 (27. Juni 2010)

Hey leute,
ich war von samstag bis sonntag mal wieder los.
Ich und mein Kumpel haben in einem Busch ziemlich viele dicke Karpfen und Brassen entdeckt. Nachdem wir unsere Montagen rausgebracht und ein wenig gefüttert hatten hieß es warten! Aber.... nix nur ein Fallbiss den wir nicht verwerten konnten. Wisst ihr vllt wo dran es lag?
Gruß Carphunter


----------



## EuroCarpeR (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

JA, DIE FISCHE HABEN NICHT GEFRESSEN.

Schon wieder so ein Ententeich-Thread...


----------



## Udo561 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

Hi,
Neumond , Ostwind und bei uns im Vereinsgewässer hat das Wasser z.Z. 24 Grad.
Das Wasser hat sich die letzten 7 Tage um 6 Grad erwärmt , etwas schnell.
Selbst die Maas , ein Mittelgroßer Fluß hatte gesern 23 Grad .
Ich hatte heute früh auch keinen Erfolg auf Karpfen , 1 knapp 50 cm Schleie , das wars dann schon.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Tobi94 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

Ich war gestern auch auf Karpfen, aber nix gefangen.
Die waren "anderweitig" beschäftigt:q#d:l
Sind gesprungen und in Gruppen am Ufer entlanggezogen. Ich denke sie waren am Laichen!


----------



## etseir (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

Ich war mit 3 Freunden von Freitag auf Samstag auch in unseren Vereinssee auf Karpfen. Wir sahen sie die ganze Zeit oben an der Sonne stehen,jedoch bissen nur 10 Brassen mit 2-5kg!


----------



## Schleie! (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

Bei uns is auch tote Hose momentan...einfach mal abwarten ne Woche, dann siehts vllt schon wieder ganz anders aus......


----------



## Udo561 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Bei uns is auch tote Hose momentan...einfach mal abwarten ne Woche, dann siehts vllt schon wieder ganz anders aus......



Hi,
na ja , hier in NL sind für Mittwoch und Donnerstag 31 Grad gemeldet :q , bis nächsten Samstag soll so heiß bleiben.
Ich glaube nicht das sich da etwas an flacheren Gewässern ändert.
Unser Vereinsgewässer ist im Schnitt 4 Meter tief , im Moment Badewasser 
Gruß Udo


----------



## carphunter xd (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

ICh war auch von Freitag auf Samstag karpfenangel aber auch ohne erfolg .


----------



## Schleie! (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*



> Hi,
> na ja , hier in NL sind für Mittwoch und Donnerstag 31 Grad gemeldet , bis nächsten Samstag soll so heiß bleiben.
> Ich glaube nicht das sich da etwas an flacheren Gewässern ändert.
> Unser Vereinsgewässer ist im Schnitt 4 Meter tief , im Moment Badewasser
> Gruß Udo



Wir haben Baggerseen, die im Schnitt nur 2m tief sind, und da kann man auch im Sommer fangen du Nase, damit hat das nichts zu tun. Man sollte sich dann evtl andere Plätze aussuchen, und Nachts bzw früh wnen die Sonne aufgeht fischen, und nicht mittags um 12Uhr (Schönwetterangler, Ade!)
Sobald der Fisch sich daran gewöhnt hat frisst er auch wieder. Oder wartest du jetzt, bis es Herbst wird und es abkühlt?


----------



## Carphunter1995 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

@ EUROCARPER
Warum war dann unser Futter weg obwohl keine Enten auf dem See waren!? Ich habe mit 15ner und 20er boilies gefischt und auch keine Brasse is auf nen 15er gegangen!

Unser Baggersee ist an der tiefsten Stelle so um die 11 Meter tief ´da hatten wir auch eine Rute liegen aber auch kein Biss


----------



## Udo561 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Wir haben Baggerseen, die im Schnitt nur 2m tief sind, und da kann man auch im Sommer fangen du Nase, damit hat das nichts zu tun. Man sollte sich dann evtl andere Plätze aussuchen, und Nachts bzw früh wnen die Sonne aufgeht fischen, und nicht mittags um 12Uhr (Schönwetterangler, Ade!)



Hi,
in Anbetracht deines noch recht jungen Alters verzeihe ich dir deinen dummen Kommentar 
Du bist ja noch jung und wirst im Leben und auch beim Angeln noch viel lernen ( müssen )

Gruß Udo


----------



## Schleie! (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

Trotz meines jungen Alters habe ich schon 10 Angeljahre MIT Angelschein hinter mir, die nicht an einem 1,3Ha kleinen Puff stattgefunden haben


----------



## dodo12 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Trotz meines jungen Alters habe ich schon 10 Angeljahre MIT Angelschein hinter mir, die nicht an einem 1,3Ha kleinen Puff stattgefunden haben



Es ist doch jedem selbst überlassen, in was für Gewässern er fischt, oder?! Das kann dir doch wumpe sein! #q#q#q


----------



## Schleie! (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

Richtig! Dann soll er nicht von seinem 1,3Ha Tümpel auf alle anderen Seen ect schließen und solche Sachen sagen...


----------



## dodo12 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

Stimmt natürlich, aber du musst hier auch nicht so rumstänkern. Das kann man ja auch gesittet klären! 
Sooo, jetzt haben sich alle wieder lieb...


----------



## colognecarp (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

Hi

Wo bitte hat Schleie denn bitte rumgestenkert ? Ich finde Udo sollte sich seines alters nicht so runter ziehen

4:1 Leude, guckt mal Fußball oder geht fischen !!!

Gruß


----------



## Udo561 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Trotz meines jungen Alters habe ich schon 10 Angeljahre MIT Angelschein hinter mir, die nicht an einem 1,3Ha kleinen Puff stattgefunden haben



Hi,
na ja , mach dir nichts draus , in deinem Alter hatte ich andere Hobbys , aber ich kenne so Jüngelchen wie du es bist zu genüge  :q
Bist jetzt in einem alter wo man meint mit den großen schon spielen zu können , aber glaub mir , dem ist nicht so 
Gruß Udo


----------



## flasha (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> na ja , mach dir nichts draus , in deinem Alter hatte ich andere Hobbys , aber ich kenne so Jüngelchen wie du es bist zu genüge  :q
> Bist jetzt in einem alter wo man meint mit den großen schon spielen zu können , aber glaub mir , dem ist nicht so
> Gruß Udo



Udo du Nase :vik:


----------



## colognecarp (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

Aber hallo, Udo ??? Dachte du bist ein fairplayer ?


----------



## fantazia (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

Also ich verstehe Schleie! auch wenn ich ehrlich bin.Es kommt halt bisschen komisch rüber wenn jemand der gerade ins Moderne Karpfenangeln eingestiegen ist kaum Erfahrung hat ausser in seinem kleinen Vereinsteich wo das Fischen ja keine allzu grosse Herausforderung ist plötzlich zu jedem Thema was zu sagen hat.1. nervt das auf Dauer die Leute die wirklich Plan und Erfahrung haben und die überlegen es sich 2x überhaupt noch was zu posten und 2. verunsichert das doch nur Anfänger.Wenn man sich Tips einholt dann will man doch kein "Halbwissen" sondern möglichst Tips von Leuten mit langjähriger Erfahrung alles andere ist doch Blödsinn.Ausserdem muss man nicht auf Zwang zu jedem Thema was posten.Soll kein Angriff sein und ist auch keineswegs böse gemeint aber halt meine persönliche Meinung dazu.


----------



## carp_11 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

Mal wieder zur Anfangsfrage!?

War auch von Freitag auf Samstag angeln!

2 Aale:vik:
und 1 Karpfenbiss konnte ihn aber leider nicht verwerten:c

Ich denke die sind wohl noch beim Laichen .
Woanders sind sie fertig aber bei uns im Baggersee fängt
es jetzt wohl an#6


----------



## Schleie! (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

@carp_11: Das mit dem laichen kann natürlich auch gut möglich sein. einfach nächste Woche wieder probieren, irgendwnan läufts wieder.


@allas sind alles Gründe, weshalb hier so gut wie kein einziger Karpfenangler mehr postet oder gar liest. Warum auch? Es gibt genug andere, die es immer besser wissen und langjährige erarbeitete Erfahrung nicht akzeptieren können.
Ich angle jetzt auch für die nächsten 3 Wochen an einem Puff mit lauter 40Pfund Karpfen und dann denken die Leute "boah, der hats echt drauf, soviel große und viele Fische".
Ich mag noch recht jung sein, aber ich wette ich habe in DIESER Sache wesentlich mehr Erfahrung als manch anderer.
In diesem Sinne...ich bin jetzt raus...auch als passiver Spieler kann man anderen bei Eigentoren zusehen.

Sorry fürs OT, aber sowas muss auch manchmal gesagt werden, sonst siehts bald so aus wie in Deutschland die Politik...


----------



## colognecarp (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

Das kleine Händchen Karpfenangler kämpft hier manchmal echt um sein leben, mach dir nichts draus, zieh dein ding durch und gut ist


----------



## Baddy89 (27. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

@Schleie, EUROCARPER, colognecarp und wie ihr alle heißt ;-)

Lasst euch nicht runterziehen. Ich als relativ unerfahrener Karpfenangler, schätze eure Beiträge sehr und bin froh drum, dass hier wenigstens eine Hand voll gute und seriöse Infos vermittelt und man sich seine Meinung daraus bilden kann. Will nicht, dass noch mehr in diesem Forum in den Hintergrund treten.

zum Thread:

Lass dich nicht unterkriegen, an manchen Tagen läuft es eben nicht so und man kann nur Vermutungen anstellen. 
Probier es in paar Tagen nochmal, beobachte das Wasser, vielleicht sind sie noch im Laichfieber?
Und berichte =)


----------



## biggold (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

sehr gut, gefällt mir wenn auch ein jüngerer mal den "mut" aufbringt um kontra zu geben. 

damit muss solch alter daddy, welcher so sehr auf seine lebensjährchen herum reitet, auch mal rechnen.

tatsächlich erscheint dieser doch sehr übersichtliche und zugleich sehr ergiebige see oder teich, hier sehr oft. ich wäre, ganz ehrlich, schon selbst ein wenig von immer dem gleichen gewässer genervt. 

möglich wäre ja auch, dass uns udo heute einfach nur schlecht drauf war, oder einfach nur eine  unglücklich und nicht absichtlich falsch gewählte ausdrucksweise wählte.

jungs, macht weiter so! ich für meinen teil mag euch gern lesen. euer wallendes blut ließt man förmlich heraus.

ach und udo, deines sollte aber nun wirklich langsam ruhiger fließen. willst doch sicher auch noch in meinem alter selbstständig an einen see fahren. oder?!

du nase :vik:

liebe grüße auch an den te, versuch´s einfach weiter. weit können sie ja nicht sein. schluss endlich entscheidet der fisch darüber, ob er beißt oder nicht.


----------



## Udo561 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*



biggold schrieb:


> ich wäre, ganz ehrlich, schon selbst ein wenig von immer dem gleichen gewässer genervt.
> 
> möglich wäre ja auch, dass uns udo heute einfach nur schlecht drauf war, oder einfach nur eine  unglücklich und nicht absichtlich falsch gewählte ausdrucksweise wählte.



Hi biggold,
ich bin überhaupt nicht von diesem Gewässer genervt , im Gegenteil 
Auf unserem Vereinsgelände befinden sich noch weitere 3 Gewässer , alle so um die 1 - 1,5 ha.
Zudem habe ich keine hundert Meter von meiner  Haustüre 2 weitere Seen die mit der Maas verbunden sind , Auswahl habe ich genug :q

Aber auch egal , ich habe mich auch nicht unglücklich ausgedrückt , was ist falsch daran wenn ich behaupte das die Karpfen nicht in Beisslaune sind wenn sich bei uns das Gewässer in den letzten 7 Tage um 6 Grad erwärmt hat.
Das ging den Karpfen einfach zu schnell.


Und wenn dann so ein Karpfenprofi mit seinen 21 Jahren der über 11 Jahre Angelerfahrung verfügt :q meint dies wäre falsch , sorry , dann hat er die letzten 11 jahre gepennt und nichts am Wasser mitbekommen. 

Aber egal , jeder der mal einen Karpfen gefangen hat bezeichnet sich hier mittlerweile als Experte.
Ich habe schon Karpfen gefangen da hat Schleies Papa noch noch nicht an ihn gedacht.
Aber so läuft das in Foren eben nun mal , hier kann man alles sein , egal ob Prinzessin oder Karpfenexperte :q
Ich bin kein Experte , verbringe aber die letzten 15 Jahre 4-5 Tage die Woche am oder auf dem Wasser 

In diesem Sinne , 
mein letzter Beitrag zum Thema Karpfen überhaupt , ich lasse den recht jungen erfahrenen Experten den Vortritt  

Gruß Udo


----------



## Carphunter1995 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

@all
Also echt was so alles passiert wenn man mal nen Thread startet|bigeyes|uhoh: 

Aber trotzdem danke für die (wenigen) Antworten die auch was mit dem Thema zu tun haben:q

Werde in 2 wochen wieder los fahren und dann berichten was so passiert ist 
Gruß Carphunter1995


----------



## Baddy89 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

Also langsam finde ich es schon grob.

Finde die Sticheleien gegen Schleie seitens Udo daneben und er erweckt hier auch nicht den Eindruck, die letzten 11 Jahre gepennt zu haben.
Ich halte ihn für jemanden, der mit Plan fischt, der auch regelmäßig Kapitale fängt und gerne seine Informationen mit anderen teilt.

Manche können eben in 11 Jahren sich richtig reinhängen, diese effizienter nutzen und Sachen in Erfahrung bringen, die manche ihr ganzes Leben nicht lernen...und handele es sich nur um Umgangsformen ^^

@Carphunter

Jo, tu das  Versuch macht klug. Und berichte dann bitte, ob es besser gelaufen ist.
Was ich eben nur merkwürdig finde, dass dein Platz mit dem Futter leergeräumt war, aber keine Enten oder Ähnliches da waren.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*



Carphunter1995 schrieb:


> @all
> Also echt was so alles passiert wenn man mal nen Thread startet|bigeyes|uhoh:
> 
> Aber trotzdem danke für die (wenigen) Antworten die auch was mit dem Thema zu tun haben:q
> ...




Du verstehst das nicht oder? 
Es nervt, dass jeder, der hier mal nichts fängt, direkt einen Thread eröffnet in dem er sich ausheult. Mach doch mal was DU willst, und nicht was andere dir vorschlagen. Also tut mir leid, bevor ich andere Leute frage wie ich meine Fische fange, klappere ich erstmal die Palette in MEINEM Kopf durch. Und wenn ich sowas lese, tut mir leid, da krieg ich Kopfschmerzen...
Ich hab dieses Jahr schon ca. 35 Nächte gemacht, davon hab ich exakt 20 Nächte nacheinander geblankt, an jedem Platz, egal wo. Klar war ich auch verzweifelt, aber irgendwann kam der Tag an dem ich kmal dran war. 20 Stunden, 5 Fische.  Dann wieder einer, dann wieder einer...und wenn ich morgen losgehe werd ich wieder alles probieren, bis das es wieder knallt.
Und ich kann es nicht verstehen, dass es so viele "Karpfenangler" gibt, die am besten ans wasser gebracht werden, Zelt und Ruten und alles ist schon aufgebaut, Ruten platziert, Spotwahl und Köderwahl getroffen, dass man nur noch drillen braucht...
Ich mein, heutzutage meint sowieso jeder der angeln "kann", kann auch nen Boilie reinwerfen, das ist aber leider nicht so. Und wenn du dich als Karpfenangler bezeichnest, dann fisch gefällixt so, dass was beisst, und wenn nix beisst, dann ist das eben so. Manchmal fressen die Fische nicht, manchmal ist deine Montage schlecht, manchmal sind die Fische gar nicht erst da, es gibt tausend Gründe zu blanken und nur einen zu fangen, und der Grund heisst: alles richtig gemacht...
Was ist denn wenn du mal nach Frankreich fährst für 2 Wochen und fängst 24 Stunden nichts? Fährst du dann ins Internetcaffee und eröffnest hier einen Thread?


----------



## Yoshi (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

Juhu, ich bin nicht alleine!

Habe gestern auch schon an meinen Fähigkeiten gezweifelt.
Viele Karpfern an der Oberfläche im Flachen Wasser.
Ich habe nicht gefüttert, sondern sie so gut es ging direkt angeworfen, auf ca. 70m. mit 80gr. Festblei und Pop-Up.
Hatte auch zwei komische Bisse: 
Der Hänger wurde ganz langsam und konstant bis zum Anschlag hochgezogen, die Bremse machte ein paar mal tacktack, und genauso langsam ging der Hänger wieder zurück...
Brasse oder wer weis, was das gewesen seien könnte?


----------



## EuroCarpeR (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

Auf jeden Fall kein Karpfen, der Karpfen frisst den Pop-Up nicht aus Hunger sondern aus Reiz oder Hass.


----------



## Carras (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall kein Karpfen, der Karpfen frisst den Pop-Up nicht aus Hunger sondern aus Reiz oder Hass.


 

??? aus Hass? Und woher weißt Du, daß es kein Karpfen war?


----------



## fantazia (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Aber egal , jeder der mal einen Karpfen gefangen hat bezeichnet sich hier mittlerweile als Experte.
> Ich habe schon Karpfen gefangen da hat Schleies Papa noch noch nicht an ihn gedacht.
> Aber so läuft das in Foren eben nun mal , hier kann man alles sein , egal ob Prinzessin oder Karpfenexperte :q
> Ich bin kein Experte , verbringe aber die letzten 15 Jahre 4-5 Tage die Woche am oder auf dem Wasser


Du hast vor ihm Karpfen gefangen und nun?Daraus schließt du jetzt das du mehr Ahnung und Erfahrung als er hast?Nicht jeder entwickelt sich weiter und lernt grossartig dazu wer länger angelt sagt nicht viel aus.Vom Modernen Karpfenfischen hast du zumindest noch nicht wirklich den Plan und die grosse Erfahrung kannst du ja nicht leugnen oder?Da gibt es einige Jungangler oder Angler in dem Alter von Schleie! da kannst du einfach nicht mithalten was die Erfahrung und das Wissen in Sachen Modernes Karpfenangeln angeht ist einfach so.Also nicht immer denken Jungangler bzw. allgemein jüngere können keine Ahnung haben da gibt es einige die wissen schon ganz genau was sie tun.Im jungen Alter lernt man halt auch viel schneller und ist offener für neues viele ältere sind doch was die Entwicklung angeht stehen geblieben und wehren sich förmlich gegen neues und Veränderungen.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

Weil der vielleicht abgerannt wäre?!
Natürlich unter Vorbehalt der Korrektheit der Montage.

Ja aus Hass, was gibts daran nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## fischer781 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

hallo, am wochenende einen schuppi gefangen, aber zur zeit gehen nur partikel (mais) bei uns. auf boilie geht im moment gar nix...

ps: am nächsten wochenende wird meine neue futterstelle eingeweiht...bitte daumen drücken!!!


----------



## Carras (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Weil der vielleicht abgerannt wäre?!
> Natürlich unter Vorbehalt der Korrektheit der Montage.
> 
> Ja aus Hass, was gibts daran nicht zu verstehen?


 
Nicht jeder Biss eines Karpfen ist ein Run. Wo hasst Du denn das gelernt?

Es hängt immer von den Umständen ab, welche Montage man nimmt,wo der Köder liegt, wie die Fische fressen,... und einiges anderes mehr.

Ich hatte gestern zwei Karpfen gefangen, genau mit ähnlichem Bissverhalten. Vom Biss her, hätte man auch auf Brassen tippen können, es waren aber keine.



Warum frißt ein Karpfen nen Pop Up aus Hass?
leuchtet mir nicht ganz ein. Erklär es doch einfach, anstatt hier halbwegs zu stänkern.

Wie entwickelt ein Karpfen einen Hass auf einen Köder?
Können Karpfen solche Emotionen überhaupt haben?


----------



## Carras (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

Ach ja,...zum Thema selbst. Bei uns haben die Karpfen gebissen.
11 Bisse in 9 Stunden. Aber nur an einem Platz. Am anderen Platz ging absolut nichts.

Muss also nicht am Wetter oder ähnlichem Liegen. Wenn man nicht zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Platz sitzt,...dann wirds nix.
Wobei die Fische beim TE ja am Platz waren, und wohl auch gefressen haben.....nur eben nicht den Hakenköder.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

Bist du eigentlich ein mobiler Philosoph am Wasser?
Logisch ist nicht jeder Biss ein Lauf, aber wenn der Swinger nur mal grade hoch dümpelt wirds wohl keine Karpfen sein oooder?

Wenn der Popup durch die Bewegungen des Karpfens auf dem Futterplatz rumdümpelt, dann reizt ihn das. Deshalb knallt er auch voll in den Popup rein, wobei es auch passieren kann, dass der Fisch sich außen hakt oder am Körper.

Und wer hier stänkert, liegt wohl im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## jochen1000 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

Um zu hassen, bedarf es doch einiges an Intelligenz... Und welchen Effekt erhofft er sich denn davon, dass er das gehasste Objekt einsaugt?!

Der Biss von vielen wirklich grossen Karpfen, wurde nur durch Einzelpieper bzw noch weniger angezeigt...


----------



## Carras (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Bist du eigentlich ein mobiler Philosoph am Wasser?
> .................
> 
> .........
> ...


 
Ist nicht Böse gemeint, evlt. bist Du auch gar nicht so wie Du Dich hier gibst.
Aber Deine Ausdrucksweiße hier, wirkt, zumindest auf mich, durchaus provokant, wenn man es mal so nennen will.


----------



## Knispel (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

Komisch, 

ich als Schleienagler empfinde Karpfen als " Beifisch ".

Ist nur mall so, die 10 kg Fische werden lässtig, die fressen alles.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

Naja, was erfofft er sich davon?
Wenn dich was stört packst du es dir und legst es weg, wenn den Karpfen was stört...was soll er machen? Er kann sich den Pop Up ja nicht zwischen zwei Flossen klemmen und 10 Meter weiter weg ablegen.

Mag ja auch sein, dass das so ist, allerdings behaupte ich auch mal, dass das Bissverhalten lokal unterschiedlich ist. Bei uns ist auch der Seerekord durchgerannt, genau wie unser Schuppirekord und die beiden anderen 50+ Fische, von daher. Ich hab aber letzte Woche auch mal nen 30er gehabt, der hat 5 Meter gezogen und dann nen Fallbiss abgeliefert. Passiert halt.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*



Carras schrieb:


> Ist nicht Böse gemeint, evlt. bist Du auch gar nicht so wie Du Dich hier gibst.




Soll mir jetzt sagen, dass...?


----------



## Carras (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*



jochen1000 schrieb:


> Um zu hassen, bedarf es doch einiges an Intelligenz... Und welchen Effekt erhofft er sich denn davon, dass er das gehasste Objekt einsaugt?!
> 
> Der Biss von vielen wirklich grossen Karpfen, wurde nur durch Einzelpieper bzw noch weniger angezeigt...


 
Genau das wollte ich damit sagen.

Viele der Großen, fressen bei weitem nicht so ungestüm wie die kleineren Halbstarken Fische.
Sie bewegen sich beim Fressen, teilweiße, fast nicht von der Stelle und bleiben nach dem Aufnehmen des Köders oftmals auch einfach auf der Stelle stehen.
Und genau dann gibt es am Bissanzeiger eben kein "Großkonzert". Nur der Swinger oder Hänger bewegt sich etwas. Das ist aber von Fisch zu Fisch und von Gewässer zu Gewässer und Jahreszeitbedingt anders.


----------



## EuroCarpeR (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

Die großen Fische fressen auch oft am Rande des Futterplatzes...


----------



## Carras (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*



EuroCarpeR schrieb:


> Die großen Fische fressen auch oft am Rande des Futterplatzes...


 
Ja, kann durchaus passieren, weil sie entweder den Trubel am Platz nicht mögen.
Oder aber, sie wissen was Ihnen blühen kann, wenn Sie sich über einen so angelegten Futterplatz her machen?


----------



## jochen1000 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

Und jetzt?


----------



## EuroCarpeR (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

Ich glaube nicht direkt, dass der Großkarpfen umbedingt weiss, was passieren kann, wenn er auf dem Futterplatz frisst, aber ich bin mir sicher, dass der Großkarpfen durchaus hakenscheuer ist, als der kleine Karpfen. 
Zumindest sensibler was Montagen abgeht, wie z.B. unabgesenkte Schnüre oder hochstehendes Vorfachmaterial, glänzende Haken und Blei o.Ä.


----------



## Jigga2010 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

#hi love it


----------



## fischer781 (28. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

vielleicht sollten wir uns sportlich auf ein
"alles kann passieren" einigen!?  ich bin auch mit begeisterung karpfenangler, aber manchmal geht die ganze übertriebene diskussion rig, köder, köderpresentation doch sehr weit. ich bin für vernünftige basic´s und gute gewässerkenntnis...dann klappt´s auch mit den fischlis. 

ps: jeder tag ist angeltag, aber nicht jeder tag ist fangtag freunde...:q


----------



## biggold (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

Also udo, ich denke jetzt handelst du ein wenig vorschnell. Nur weil dir endlich mal einer die stirn bietet und nicht in den allerwertesten kriecht, musst du doch nicht gleich die segel streichen.
  Mit unglücklich ausgedrückt meine ich das im bezug auf schleie. Nichts was „dein“ gewässer betrifft.
  Auch meinte ich, und habe es auch so geschrieben, dass ich selbst von solch einem gewässer und den vielen satzkarpfen, mit der zeit genervt wäre. Ich selbst! Woher sollte ich auch wisse was dich, wie schnell nervt? Außer die jüngeren und zugleich erfahreneren karpfen angler.
  Als du also die karpfen vor ca. 25 oder 30 jahren fingst, waren die meisten sicher nicht beabsichtigt.
  Vielleicht gewollt, aber von prof. zielfischangeln, was ja dann eine bestimmte absicht erfordert, hast du zu der zeit noch nichts gewußt. Du hast sicher schon viele und auch verschiedene fischarten überlisten können. Sicher wirst du es auch weiter so handhaben, aber ein reiner karpfenangler welcher wirklich ausschließlich auf karpfen aus ist, kann tatsächlich schon nach ein paar wenigeren jahren als deinen vorzuweisenden, mehr auskunft geben und sich, wenn auch nicht gewollt, als experte dir gegenüber bezeichnen. Es hat eben hand und fuß, was er so schreibt. Und das in dem tatsächlich so jungen alter. Ich finde er kann stolz auf sich sein. Jedenfalls in dem punkt. 
  Er ist auch der, welcher mit 11 schon am computer saß. Als du elf warst hat dein vater sicher noch nicht an einen computer gesessen oder gedacht. Geschweige denn du. Also was ist das für ein vergleich mit schleies vater. Das ist schon frech! Vielleicht hat sein vater, seit er mit schleies mutter zusammen kam, täglich an einen solchen sohn wie ihn gedacht und ihn sich gewünscht. Du weißt es einfach nicht. 
_„Ich bin kein Experte , verbringe aber die letzten 15 Jahre 4-5 Tage die Woche am oder auf dem Wasser“_
  Soll heißen aber fast? Nein, du wirst warscheinlich auch kein solcher karpfenexperte, wie du es nennst, werden. du bist warscheinlich in deinem alter schon zu sehr verbohrt. Versuchst zwar gerade deine ausrüstung ein wenig in richtung  „experte“ aufzuwerten, aber eben nicht 100%ig. Dafür fehlt es dir einfach am willen und verständnis. Oldschool eben. 
  Bleib so wie du bist und eventuell ein wenig tolleranter.


----------



## fischer781 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

was meint ihr...

macht ein ansitz bei der affenhitze sinn oder sollte man lieber auf kühleres wetter warten??


----------



## fantazia (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

Angeln macht immer Sinn auf der Couch wirst du garantiert nichts fangen.Also in meinen Gewässern stört Hitze nicht.Über den Tag geht aber nichts ist aber allgemein so in den Gewässern.Aber wohl auch eine Frage des Gewässer der Grösse etc. also pauschal kann man da keine Aussage treffen.


----------



## Schleie! (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

@fisher781:
Zieh Abends los und mach bis Morgens um 9 oder 10Uhr, da haste wesentlich bessere chancen. Tagsüber sind die Karpfen bei dem Wetter "faul" und sonnen sich unter Bäumen, Ästen ect. und gehen erst Nachts zum fressen über.
Ist nicht überall so, aber ich denke dass ich von 95% der Gewässer spreche.


----------



## Carras (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*



Schleie! schrieb:


> @fisher781:
> Zieh Abends los und mach bis Morgens um 9 oder 10Uhr, da haste wesentlich bessere chancen. Tagsüber sind die Karpfen bei dem Wetter "faul" und sonnen sich unter Bäumen, Ästen ect. und gehen erst Nachts zum fressen über.
> Ist nicht überall so, aber ich denke dass ich von 95% der Gewässer spreche.


 
Ist einfach auch dadurch bedingt, daß der Sauerstoffgehalt im Wasser, bei diesen Temperaturen deutlich abnehmen kann.
Da passen sich die Fische an und sind einfach weniger aktiv.
Wenn es gegen Abend wieder kühler wird, wird es dann wieder besser.

Da kann es durchaus Sinn machen, wenn man Stellen beangelt, die durch den Wind und die dadurch resultierenden Wellen (vorausgesetzt, der Wind weht auch!!!), etwas umgewälzt werden und dadurch Sauerstoff in Wasser kommt.

Aber wie gesagt, daß kann, aber muss nicht, auf jedes Gewässer trefflich sein.


----------



## Schleie! (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

|good:|good:|good:


----------



## Frosch38 (29. Juni 2010)

*AW: Karpfen beissen nicht*

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Habe bei Hochsommerlichen Temperaturen zw. 10 und 14 Uhr Karpfen die sich sonnten vorsichtig angefüttert und gefangen.#6


----------

